# Teeth Brushing



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions on how to brush their furbabies teeth? Especially their back teeth? I notice some plaque build up on Belle's back teeth. I have been brushing them atleast 2-3 times a week. When I brush them, I notice she gets uncomfortable. Please help! Thank You!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hello belle, I do brush heini his teeth every evening. I just put one finger between his teeth and hld it open, it's no problem, he is very calm and comfy with it.

he likes licking off the toothpaste once hes finished with brushing *g* thats the threat for beeing a good boy.

still I notice that he has some plaque on the back teeth. my vet ment, it only can be prevented by e.g. the chewy things, cause that could rub it off. 
what I am doing is brushing the plaque she said. but still...it's better than nothing. and it does help.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sure wish I could help... :brownbag: I bought all the stuff needed for brushing my kids teeth, but, alas - I don't do it!!!

Bad mommy, I guess after a few dentals at the vet I'll get the idea alright


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Practice and treats. That's the only suggestion I have. Josie and I don't have it down yet, but we're getting better.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Does anyone have any tips or suggestions on how to brush their furbabies teeth? Especially their back teeth? I notice some plaque build up on Belle's back teeth. I have been brushing them atleast 2-3 times a week. When I brush them, I notice she gets uncomfortable. Please help! Thank You!![/B]


One of the Maltese books I bought when I got Eros included a dvd & in it there was a section on brushing teeth. I skipped directly to step 2 with Eros  but he likes the Kissable toothpaste, so he lets me mess with his mouth. He still enjoys biting down on the toothbrush, but it's mostly to try to lick off the toothpaste hehe

1) Just put one of your fingers in her mouth (or use one of these disposable toothbrushes that go over your finger) and massage her gums gently just to get her used to having something in her mouth. You don't even have to bother with the toothpaste at this point since you just want her to get used to the process.

2) Once she's comfortable with that you can start adding the doggy toothpaste to the little disposable toothbrushes, or a different one. I use the Cain & Abel toothbrush, which is three toothbrushes in one so each stroke gets all three sides of his teeth.

Good luck!

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Thank you guys!! You were all informative! I thought I was the only one who is having the same problem! I should try the 3 in 1 tooth brush!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Every morning before I leave for the office, I sit the girls on my bathroom vanity and brush their teeth and then I redo their top knots.

Lacie is fine with the teeth brushing, but Tilly still dislikes it. I now use one of the very small toothbrushes from C.E.T. but, it's a lot easier to start with the finger brushes that slip on your index finger. The furbabies don't seem to mind having my fingers in their mouths as much as they do having a "foreign object", i.e. toothbrush in their mouths. :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been using Leba III on my dogs for years. We've had
no tartar build up and no dentals needed.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I've been using Leba III on my dogs for years. We've had
> no tartar build up and no dentals needed.[/B]


What is that and where do you purchase it?

ginny


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468780
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ginny, you can buy it online. Some vets carry it now too.
www.lebalab.com tells you all about it.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> I've been using Leba III on my dogs for years. We've had
> no tartar build up and no dentals needed.[/B]


I just read the link you provided, and this sure looks interesting! Do you still brush your baby's teeth, or just use the product? Are you using the spray method or the eyedropper method? Does the product help with your baby's breath? I'd really like to try this...Miko _hates_ having his teeth brushed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I brush Sassy's teeth with doggie toothpaste on my finger (the finger brush is too large.) She had her first dental the end of August and she is almost 5 yrs. old. I want to try the Leba III product that Brit uses. 

If you begin by touching your baby's teeth and gentlely putting you finger inside his mouth it will become easier as time goes by. Just like touching their paw pads when they are young helps with grooming as they grow.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468780
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just about to ask the same thing.....looks really interesting!  would like to hear more from cutecosyntoy's mom! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

